# Kubota front blade & subframe



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

60" Kubota power angle front blade and subframe for b series tractor, mint condition bailey used! Subframe contains pto shafts for front snowblower. $2700.00 call scott 781 331 1980.


----------

